# Furry web comics



## ssellur (Aug 15, 2009)

I am looking for some funny (or cool) Furry web comics. Im already looking at Concession and Furthia High but i cant find any more good ones.


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 15, 2009)

go to either and click links
/thread


----------



## Shima (Aug 15, 2009)

hmm. here are some, and in order of my preference:http://2kinds.com/ http://www.missmab.com/ http://www.brokenplotdevice.com/ http://www.dogsounds.com/avoidspikes/ http://www.foxytangerine.com/florida/
there you go!! Also, when reading DMFA, be sure to check out Abel's bonus story arc. its on the main page. I have just given you a few days of reading material, so have at it.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 15, 2009)

Google *21st Century Fox* and use the links provided there.


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

Ah, the thread has been moved to a place where it will rot and die.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 16, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45687
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44710http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1110979#post1110979


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=45687
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44710http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1110979#post1110979



^^ This. There's already several threads here asking the same thing. Do we really need another?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a good long list of furry comics. Most are webcomics.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/WikiFur:Comic_of_the_Week/Complete

Some of my personal favorites are
Furthia High
Concession
Sequential Art
TwoKinds
Inverloch
Faux Pas (pronounced "fox paws")


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 23, 2009)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Faux Pas (pronounced "fox paws")



Always thought it was pronounced "Fo pa".


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 23, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Always thought it was pronounced "Fo pa".



Normally, it is. But not the comic. Cuz the comic's about foxes.


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 23, 2009)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Normally, it is. But not the comic. Cuz the comic's about foxes.



Stop being stupid. Give me proof to support your preposterous claim.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 24, 2009)

it could be like the comic neko the kitty... the creater says its pronouced neeko.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 24, 2009)

it could be like the comic neko the kitty... the creater says its pronouced neeko.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

Just look at the WikiFur link: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/WikiFur:Comic_of_the_Week/Complete

It's near the bottom of the page.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Wrongside, A very serious webcomic (http://www.ayzewi.com)
vgcats, Many video game spoofs (http://www.vgcats.com)
Jay Naylor's Better Days, a slice of life comic with a mix of serious and funny parts (http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/)


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

Twokinds.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 24, 2009)

Housepets! is actually pretty good for a furry comic, the art is great and it's sort of funny some times.

And I must say, VG Cats is not furry, it just happens to have anthropomorphic cats in it.


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 25, 2009)

Suicide for Hire: http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/

Has a mix of funny and serious moments. Some of the serious moments get pretty dark though.


----------



## gagi (Aug 25, 2009)

omg i cant believe no one mentioned *Fur Piled* !! 

http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html

it's the fist one i read (and i'm still reading and waiting for the updates) and its far the best one out there


----------



## Bandy (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2003/04/post-2.html

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/comic.php?comicid=1


----------



## xiath (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, I am bored so I will contribute.

In my opinion, Jack (link) is the best furry comic, again, in my own opinion.  Jack isn't for everyone and you can usually tell after the first few story arcs if this comic is for you, mainly because by the middle of what I consider the first arc there are already brains splattered on the wall,.  Just a warning, this comic contains some disturbing themes and an overall dark feel for it, if you are looking for a happy comic, this is most likely not what you want.


----------



## nixbrisag (Oct 2, 2009)

gagi said:


> omg i cant believe no one mentioned *Fur Piled* !!
> 
> http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html
> 
> it's the fist one i read (and i'm still reading and waiting for the updates) and its far the best one out there


I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
Very good topic to share with us. Great info.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 2, 2009)

just found thi s today:

http://www.precociouscomic.com/

looks promising i guess


----------



## Riptor (Oct 7, 2009)

Bandy said:


> http://www.lackadaisycats.com/comic.php?comicid=1



This is THE best anthro webcomic. It's an actual story, with a creative setting, instead of just doing what most furry webcomics do and stick a bunch of Mary Sues in fursuits. The art's fantastic, too.

Also, VGCats is all right too, I suppose. The update schuedle pretty much doesn't exist, you'll be lucky for one strip every couple of months or so.

There's one more strip. but if you're not a fan of Calvin and Hobbes, I'd go ahead and skip it. It's called Ozzy and Millie, and there's no real overarching plot, it's more like a newspaper comic. It's pretty all right, if you're into C&H's humor, and it's something wholesome enough to show your grandma, to boot.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 7, 2009)

Riptor said:


> There's one more strip. but if you're not a fan of Calvin and Hobbes, I'd go ahead and skip it. It's called Ozzy and Millie, and there's no real overarching plot, it's more like a newspaper comic. It's pretty all right, if you're into C&H's humor, and it's something wholesome enough to show your grandma, to boot.



Yeah, except that the strip ended last December, except for occasional art of the characters in their mid-to-late teens...


----------

